# Is anyone out there using Linux?



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Got some older computers (wife's school was dumping them) that were set up with Win 98 in a network (no access code currently available).

I've got it in my head to try Linux (Red Hat 7.1 from a cd in a library book) on them and see how they would perform on an open source OS and the free programs (like Open Office).

Has anyone else done the penguin thing? :help:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah, there's lots of us. I'm personally running Ubuntu 7.04 ("Feisty Fawn") on my laptop. Others are running Puppy Linux or other distros.

I'd probably recommend a newer version, though. Red Hat 7.1 is pretty darn old. I'd try Fedora, or Ubuntu, or Puppy.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I have access to newer distros. Just thought that one would fit the hardware better. Or am I still thinking in a Microsoft paradigm  ?


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If I were installing today, I'd go Ubuntu.

Old computers make great Linux network file servers - using Samba (which is included with most every flavour of Linux).

For an everyday desktop machine, I'd stick to Windows 2000 or newer.

Linux does run a bit better than Windows on older hardware - but old hardware is still old hardware, and it will be slow.

Definately install some flavour of Linux and play with it - its a great OS.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> Got some older computers (wife's school was dumping them) that were set up with Win 98 in a network (no access code currently available).
> 
> I've got it in my head to try Linux (Red Hat 7.1 from a cd in a library book) on them and see how they would perform on an open source OS and the free programs (like Open Office).
> 
> Has anyone else done the penguin thing? :help:


I tried it. Hated it. 

donsgal


----------



## MadAussieInUSA (Sep 21, 2006)

Running Feisty here too. 

Redhat 7.1 is pretty old stuff too.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> Got some older computers (wife's school was dumping them) that were set up with Win 98 in a network (no access code currently available).


Yes, lots of us. The stats on my website currently show 5.6% Linux users (and 2.6% Mac, just for comparison).

What are the specs on these computers? CPU, memory, hard drive? They may or may not be able to handle a current full-blown Linux.



> I've got it in my head to try Linux (Red Hat 7.1 from a cd in a library book) on them and see how they would perform on an open source OS and the free programs (like Open Office).


For a Linux newbie, you really want to stay away from the older distros, and Red Hat is aimed more toward servers than desktops anyway. A few of the newer distros are good enough now that anyone can install & use them without having to get into the nuts & bolts to make it work. PCLinuxOS is the best I've found and is pretty foolproof in that regard. http://www.pclinuxos.com

Some like Ubuntu; I haven't tried it since a couple versions ago, but it was behind PCLinuxOS at the time. But I don't care for Ubuntu because it uses the Gnome graphical interface, which isn't as intuitive for Windows users as KDE, which PCLOS uses.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

big fan of Kubuntu the KDE version of Ubuntu
and I like the original Debian and Damn Small Linux and Helix.
along with STD


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Yes, lots of us. The stats on my website currently show 5.6% Linux users (and 2.6% Mac, just for comparison).
> 
> What are the specs on these computers? CPU, memory, hard drive? They may or may not be able to handle a current full-blown Linux.
> 
> ...


Both PC's are Dell OptiPlex GX1's with Pentium III (no clock speed on label), one has 128MB of RAM and the other has 256.

The library books came with cd's. Red Hat 7.1, Red Hat 9, Knoppix (to play with Linux w/o full install.

Just trying to make something useful out of these machines (kid's homework, etc.)

Nice to know that not everyone bows in the direction of Redmond, WA and Cuppertino, CA each day. :bow:


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> Both PC's are Dell OptiPlex GX1's with Pentium III (no clock speed on label), one has 128MB of RAM and the other has 256.


The 256MB machine will run PCLinuxOS fine, although more memory would be better. Should do OK with Knoppix as well. The 128MB one will have to be upgraded, or you could use one of the stripped down distros like Puppy Linux.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks BWMan7.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

there are linux version that will run on very little memory but if you can get more memory, PClinuxOS is your best bet.


----------



## coondog (May 1, 2007)

I'm on Fedora.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I tried prozac, it made me itch.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

More than one machine? Well then, why not keep the house warm with a ParallelKnoppix clustering project?


----------



## coondog (May 1, 2007)

there is really to need to cluster unless you have a massive process, is there?
won't clustering not do much for a normal computer user?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

******* said:


> there is really to need to cluster unless you have a massive process, is there?
> won't clustering not do much for a normal computer user?


Well, winter's coming, and around here, heating the house _is_ a massive process. What better way to do it than with a bunch of CPU's running Linux? Not to mention, you'd be the coolest homestead on your block! 

(I think MeanDean was making a joke. Besides, I'm rarely accused of being normal.)


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Ubuntu linux is now my primary os!!! I'm using it right now. Might I recommend that you upgrade the memory on the one to 256mb and install ubuntu on both? Ubuntu is the easiest version of linux to install!


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I installed Ubuntu Linux (Draper Drake) on my old laptop and actually liked it... but there are things you just cannot do with it, like install programs from a CD that are only windows based. Also it took a lot of work... finding this or that to make things easier. I dislike Firefox because you just can't do everything with it that you can with Explorer. I did find a installation that I could stall Explorer. But if you like installing things manually and can do the research to find compatible programs... it's a great way to go. I took off Linux and installed Windows 98 and got almost everything working but I had to search on the internet to find drivers for it. Stunk big time and now I can't get connected to the internet, because I donât have a floppy drive and therefore cannot download and install the driver... so much for progress. I didnât have any problems with the Ubuntu with those things. I am seriously considering going back to Linux on that computer. I think despite itâs shortcomings, it gets better with time. And the BIG bonus is that it is freeâ¦


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

******* said:


> there is really to need to cluster unless you have a massive process, is there?
> won't clustering not do much for a normal computer user?


Hello?! You cluster because you can - and it's fun!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Here's an article entitled How to keep your old PC alive that describes several useful uses for Linux on old PC ...

... including a home firewall (my personal fav).


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, Yeah, Ubuntu 7.04 IS a feisty fawn! I'm now looking at the other distros mentioned here, and I hope to use LINUX to get online soon. (currently, and very grudgingly, using windows) In a few words LINUX RULES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

backwoodsman7 said:


> The 128MB one will have to be upgraded, or you could use one of the stripped down distros like Puppy Linux.


Yes, I agree. Adding another 128 megs of memory may or may not be worth it to him, but running a contemporary Linux distro will require it.

You don't want to run an older Redhat distro like 7.1 because security updates are no longer available. Likewise, running Win98 SE would also be risky due to lack of security updates.

If upgrading isn't worth it, he might consider just staying with Win98 SE and applying the unofficial service pack. That would be fine as long as the machine isn't left on 24/7 while connected to a persistent Internet connection.

http://exuberant.ms11.net/98sesp.html

As you already pointed out, using Puppy Linux is also a workable solution.


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Linux operating system free 

http://www.ubuntu.com/

http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu

Request a free CD of âubuntuâ operating system.
It is free: mailed in about a month but free.
It is good to have for older computers you may get at a garage sale.
I asked for 3 copy and they sent them free.

Another site is 
http://www.fsf.org/resources


http://www.frozentech.com/
I like this site for cheap OS (operating system) and (open source software)

1. I like Puppy Linux it is very small fits on all computer new /old even with no hard drive.
2. Next :OpenCD Windows Software CD lets you open most Microsoft programs.
3. Then maybe pick up a bigger OS too like Ubuntu and or Freespire or Debian.

The cost for all this is about $5.00 and that way you can always get to the info on the CD


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I rarely post on HT anymore, but do lurk occasionally. Wanted to clarify about Puppy Linux. It will work on any pentium or newer computer that win98 will. Few months ago I got Puppy 2.14 to work on an old laptop, 300mhz with *32mb ram* Required an uncompressed full hardrive install with a swap partition. Worked amazingly well for most part. Modern versions of Seamonkey/Firefox browsers are too memory hungry to even load with this configuration (they wouldnt work on win95/98 either with such limited memory). Latest Opera browser will work fine however if you dont try to do multitasking... You just have to remember lot of modern software isnt designed to work with so little ram even if the operating system will. I upped the memory to like 96mb ram on that laptop and Seamonkey/Firefox worked fine. 128mb ram and Puppy is in high cotton and very happy. As cheap as memory is if computer can be upgraded, just as well go for 256mb and you suddenly have huge number of options. I am just pointing out that Puppy Linux still can work with old hardware just fine. DamnSmallLinux (which isnt as user friendly as Puppy in my opinion) supposedly can even still work on an old 486, but when you can find PIII computers in trash dumpster, not sure who wants to mess with the really old stuff. There is another mini linux called Austrumi Linux that I like as my choice after Puppy. It isnt as well supported as Puppy and isnt updated as often as Puppy, but it is stable and works well. I tried Feisty Fawn Ubuntu as a live cd. Its ok but takes forever to boot and my desktop computer is fairly modern. Maybe its cause I only have 256mb ram??? Probably boot faster with full hardrive install. Anyway I wouldnt recommend it on anything with less than 256mb ram.

Another thing, Puppy has just upgraded with version 3.00. I grabbed it on my laptop via libraries broadband wifi last time at library but havent burnt it to cd. Lot of changes and its gotten fatter due to latest version of many linux programs it uses having gotten fatter. Try it but if you have problems on older hardware might try some older versions of Puppy. I am still using Puppy 2.14 on my desktop and Puppy 2.15 on my laptop. I may try live version of newer Puppies but I dont upgrade the hardrive install until I have good reason to do so. By way soon version 3.01 Puppy will be released. It is a bugfix version of 3.00. If you want the latest version of Puppy might wait until its released. 

Broadband wifi connection at library takes me like 20 min to download latest Puppy iso. On my pokey home dialup it would take 10 hours or more. A big full cd iso like Ubuntu took me half hour at library with Axel download accelerator that is built into Puppy. Would take me a full three days on my slow dialup. If you only have dialup, might look for one of the cheap linux stores online who will burn you copy of latest linux distribution you want and only charge you couple bucks for the cost of disk and postage. Ubuntu as somebody else pointed out will send you a free copy but takes few weeks.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Puppy version 3.01 released 
Monday, October 15, 2007, 01:38 AM
The announcement and release notes here:
http://www.puppylinux.com/download/release-3.01.htm

Get it from here:
http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/dis ... uppylinux/
or if you prefer FTP:
ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/puppylinux/


----------

